# Extremely rapid heart rate



## Dreamingpisces27 (Feb 28, 2017)

I was driving home from work today and out of nowhere my heart rate accelerated extremely quick I felt short of breath like I was gasping... My hands were shaking, I felt hot even though all day long I have felt cold...

I had to have my bf come pick me up.

These symptoms are scaring me and interferring with my day to day life but my Drs say my levels are to normal to put me on anything.

I just don't know what to do... Im scared of the next time this happens... Im scared im having a freaking stroke or a heart attack!


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Sounds like a panic attack. Xanax is great to help with that.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, it does sound like a panic attack, however with the antibodies you have it is likely tied to your thyroid illness.

Go to a different doctor - sometimes early in the disease process you will have these transient hyper flares. My sister is a living example of exactly what you described - it took 10 years for a doctor to acknowledge her Graves disease and she will have her gland removed soon.

Is anyone planning on performing an ultrasound on your thyroid? Thyroglobulin antibodies warrant an ultrasound.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't know what type of hormone you're taking but when first diagnosed I was given synthetic as protocol states.

I never had anxiety in my life till I started taking levothyroxine.

My reaction was exactly as you described.

I was in a supermarket when it happened and I left all the groceries in the cart and had to get out of there.

These attacks kept happening occasionally with every different brand of synthetic till I found a doctor who let me try desiccated thyroid.

I haven't had an anxiety attack since..........

I also feel human again............

You might want to give it a try if you can get a doctor to let you try it.

Good Luck......


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

I was the other way... I had anxiety before I took my medication. Possibly because I was just developing Hashinotos and going through flairs. They thought I had anxiety disorder and I knew it clearly wasn't.

Keep calm, you will have good days!

Hugs


----------



## AntiAntibody (Sep 26, 2016)

I was diagnosed with Hashi's today. I had been having a racing heart rate. He said that inflammation in the gland caused by Hashi's can cause a sudden output of thyroid hormone and cause you to become hyper for a while. If you haven't had recent labs I would go in for some or order your own online. My pcp tried to tell me it was anxiety too. If it doesn't resolve there is a thyroid hormone blocking med.


----------

